# My boxes have arrived



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Time for unpacking in the roasting sun. Just waiting on my car. Should have been delivered yesterday and never appeared. They said last night it will come this morning so fingers crossed.


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

My car arrived with parts missing :-( not good at all. And paint work damage. Time to get the claim form out.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Mark D said:


> My car arrived with parts missing :-( not good at all. And paint work damage. Time to get the claim form out.


Parts missing.......
Like what......why would there be parts missing ???
Bad luck on the paint/body damage. Hopefully it'll be covered by the shipping insurance, although check how much the excess is first as it may be cheaper just to fix it yourself.


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

It's a performance car Mitsubishi Evo VIII. The took a lot of high end parts from the engine and my sound system. And wait for it my rally art mats. Nothing major but they actually cost a fortune


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Mark D said:


> It's a performance car Mitsubishi Evo VIII. The took a lot of high end parts from the engine and my sound system. And wait for it my rally art mats. Nothing major but they actually cost a fortune


So when you say "took", you mean stolen ?
Aw man that's cruel but surely the thieves can easily be caught ?
How's that possible if you handed it over to a shipping company....
Did you not watch it going into the container and being sealed then opened this end or did you go for the cheaper option of it just being parked on the open deck of the ship ? 

Blimey an Evo 8. 
Takes me back to my RAC rally watching days 😃
Always wanted its direct competition myself - a Scooby Imprezza but could never bring myself to pay the insurance premium.

Hopefully the insurance will sort ya out.


----------



## jamesrough (Jan 19, 2014)

Mark D said:


> Time for unpacking in the roasting sun. Just waiting on my car. Should have been delivered yesterday and never appeared. They said last night it will come this morning so fingers crossed.


 hey mark I'm coming out with my family in 3 weeks ! How did you get your cR can you recommend any local dealers in Auckland


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeh the cheap option. I am honestly disgusted. I have no idea when parts where taken but being delivered late I have a feeling it could have happened here.


----------

